# πρυτανεύοντος



## efi (Oct 16, 2008)

Πρυτανεύοντος εν τω Χ πανεπιστημίω κτλ κτλ, ο πρόεδρος Ψ κτλ κτλ απονέμει πτυχίο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2008)

Το «πρυτανεύοντος» μπορώ να το δω να μεταφράζεται _during the rectorship_ ή _under the rectorship_, αλλά για να συνταχτεί σωστά, θα βοηθούσε να δώσεις ολόκληρη την πρόταση, χωρίς ονόματα.


----------



## efi (Oct 16, 2008)

Δεν μπορώ να δώσω ολόκληρη την πρόταση γιατί είναι τεράστια. Άλλωστε, την καταφέρνω τη σύνταξη. Το under the rectorship δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. Είχα κολλήσει στο during, το οποίο δεν ταιριάζει στο επίσημο ύφος του εγγράφου.
Θα βάλω under the rectorship, θα σας ευχαριστήσω και θα σας καληνυχτίσω.
God bless you


----------



## kostis57 (Oct 17, 2008)

Χοροπηδούντος του αρχιεπισκόπου (που λέει και ο Αυλωνίτης)


----------

